# Here's a joke!



## Heat (Apr 6, 2005)

Waiter: "Tea or coffee, gentlemen?"
1st customer: "I'll have tea."
2nd customer: "Me, too - and be sure the glass is clean!"
_(Waiter exits, returns)_
Waiter: "Two teas. Which one asked for the clean glass?"


----------



## sarah (Apr 6, 2005)

lol........ now thats baddddd


----------

